# Hi, New driver looking for first car



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

hi everybody,
i just got my license a year ago and now im looking for my first car. i was thinking of getting a 1995 240 SX (Silvia S14), because its rear wheel drive and i am very interested in driving FR cars. I still don't know too much about the car yet, so i hope i can learn a lot about it here in this forum. can someone list the specs for the 240 SX for me? and would it be a good car for me to get?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

are you a good driver? I've found it all depends on how smart you are, how much money you want to invest, and what exactly you want to do with the car. Do you want to just keep it stock? make it fast? or make it look nice? Id say you are about...17? if u got your license a year ago? what's your budget? etc?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

i am a JDM car freak ever since i can remember, and recently i was just accepted as an apprentise in a high performance garage . I am thinking of becoming a mech. engineer in the future, maybe become something like JUN. and hopefully in time, that garage will let me race their cars for them.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

www.carpoint.com for specs
www.socal240sx.org for more info.


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

and also, if you've not used to driving a rwd car, your going to need to get used to it a little, because rwd is so different than fwd


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

The job will be an advantage if you are planning any serious mods as like any motor can be a bit average if given a really hard time. the best thign you can do is drive one and see what you think. They are a nice car to drive but try and test drive a stock one then a modded one. you'll appreciate the difference a few mods can make! not usre what spec they come in over there but if they are the same as here go for the mid to high spec and more luxuries mean heavier but better options like ABS and sunroof maybe.

The best thign that I can suggest in learning how to drive the car is to make sure that the suspension is the best it can be and not leaking(struts) or cut (springs). Add some sway bars and some nicely sized rubber and enjoy the ride and thrill of a rwd turbo. nothing but fun can be had and if you decide to built up make sure that it is done with good quality bits.


----------

